# Squealing water pipes



## JDC (Mar 11, 2008)

What is your water pressure? You can get a pressure gauge that connects to any hose connection (hosebib, laundry tub faucet, etc). May not be the problem, but it's where I would start since the problem persists after you've turned the irrigation and hosebibs back off.


----------



## kennelm (Jul 24, 2006)

JDC said:


> What is your water pressure? You can get a pressure gauge that connects to any hose connection (hosebib, laundry tub faucet, etc). May not be the problem, but it's where I would start since the problem persists after you've turned the irrigation and hosebibs back off.


I don't have a pressure gauge. Sounds like trip to Sears or Lowes is in my future. What is a normal reading?


----------



## JDC (Mar 11, 2008)

The absolute highest, in theory, is 80psi. I usually set pressure reducing valves at 60 psi and have no complaints from my customers. Extreme high pressure can cause squealing pipes. You can pick up a pressure gauge and most any hardware store for around $10 or so. If you find your pressure to be high and you have a pressure reducing valve, then that of course indicates its time for a new one. You'd most likely find your PRV near where the water main enters the house.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Is the squealing associated with one particular faucet or hose bibb being on? If you turn that faucet on higher does the squealing go away?

Any unusual low pressure problem for that faucet?


----------



## kennelm (Jul 24, 2006)

AllanJ said:


> Is the squealing associated with one particular faucet or hose bibb being on? If you turn that faucet on higher does the squealing go away?
> 
> Any unusual low pressure problem for that faucet?


There is no particular faucet that I can link to the problem. 

A couple months ago we did have an issue with a shower that had substantially reduced pressure. I took the cartridge out and some debris spilled out when I flushed the line. I put in a new cartridge (it was like $35 at Lowes) and the pressure returned to normal, as far as I can tell. Wonder if this could be related?


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

I'd say check out the water heater. Does it have an expansion tank on it? Sometimes they can be noisy or maybe it's bad, and you're hearing what little air is left in it being absorbed by the water and the water squeezing through the air bladder...

Might be a longshot, but I check mechanical devices first.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

if you have a pressure reducing valve at meter sometimes these can make a squealing noise if they need cleaned....:yes:


----------



## kennelm (Jul 24, 2006)

*Solved*

So, I had a plumber come out. He found that the relief valve? on the hot water tank was bad, and was letting a steady flow of water spill off into the sump pump. He replaced that with an expansion tank. 

I have noticed that the sump pump was dumping more water than usual outside, so maybe this was why. Anyway, the squealing has stopped.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

kennelm said:


> So, had a plumber come out. He found that the relief valve? on the hot water tank was bad, and was letting a steady flow of water spill off into the sump pump. He replaced that with an expansion tank.
> 
> I have noticed that the sump pump was dumping more water than usual outside, so maybe this was why. Anyway, the squealing has stopped.


More likely, he replaced the relief valve and added an expansion tank.
You might find an increase in your water bill too because of the faulty valve.


----------



## kennelm (Jul 24, 2006)

TheEplumber said:


> More likely, he replaced the relief valve and added an expansion tank.
> You might find an increase in your water bill too because of the faulty valve.


Right. That's what I tried to say in my last post.

Actually, I am expecting the water bill to go down now that the faulty valve is not wasting water.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

kennelm said:


> Right. That's what I tried to say in my last post.
> 
> Actually, I am expecting the water bill to go down now that the faulty valve is not wasting water.


Ha, that's what I was trying to say in my last post


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

TheEplumber said:


> Ha, that's what I was trying to say in my last post


"That's what I'm saying to YOU!"

http://attrition.org/security/rant/fsck_sun_tzu/dodgeball.gif


----------



## kennelm (Jul 24, 2006)

Alan said:


> "That's what I'm saying to YOU!"
> 
> http://attrition.org/security/rant/fsck_sun_tzu/dodgeball.gif


----------

